# Kingston or SanDisk?



## Makar (Apr 16, 2010)

Which of these on shop temp is best/fastest? Does it matter? Are they the same? Is there a brand that has more stable cards than the other? Which do you like?

I've always been using SanDisk, but really I have no idea which is better. My mom has a Kingston and I don't really notice anything different....

Link to the Memory cards on ShopTemp: http://shoptemp.com/categories/Flash-Memory/


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 16, 2010)

I use both and like both. I have had issues with some jank Kingston's in the past from foreign shops, though, so maybe I'd give the slight edge to Sandisk.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 16, 2010)

I prefer Kingston since I've found it to be reliable ever since I started using it. If you're gonna purchase kingston sd cards from Shoptemp take note that the cards they sell are class 2.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 16, 2010)

read this and make up your own mind.


----------



## Makar (Apr 16, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> read this and make up your own mind.



That was an interesting blog post.

I think I'll be staying with SanDisk then.... Unless somebody else has something bad to say about them too, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 16, 2010)

I have several products of both brands and I like them very much.
They are very similar, so I voted Both on the poll.
Really, either way is good.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 16, 2010)

Does it really matter?


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 16, 2010)

I usually use Kingston but if I had a SanDisk I would use it too.


----------



## Hardkaare (Apr 16, 2010)

Their pretty much aint any difference, but since i have a Kingston ill say Kingston.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 16, 2010)

Samsung or SanDisk for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've known that Kingston were badgers for years - having received a Kingston (which was in reality a re-badged Sandisk) CF card in the dim & distant past. Kingston RAM can come from any of the manufacturers Hynix, Hyundai, Samsung, etc. and thus I see no point in paying them to paint a new label on and popping it in shiny packaging - shiny packaging doesn't make it work better.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 16, 2010)

Kingston, because I onyl have Kinsgtons and thats where I live


----------



## Costello (Apr 16, 2010)

the Kingston 4 and 8GB they are selling right now are class 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so might want those over the class 2 sandisks.
though be quick because they may not be able to keep those class 4's, next batch might be class 2 back again.


----------



## phoenixclaws (Apr 16, 2010)

I use neither. I've been using A-data which has been extremely reliable for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

They all do the same thing. I vote kingston.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 17, 2010)

I must say that both are extremely reputable brands but I must say that I go with Kingston simply because I have had a couple of Sandisk cards fail on me. Not sure why but it doesn' really matter now.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Yea, thats why i voted as well.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

i say both!


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Kingston is just winning the poll though.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 17, 2010)

There are better choices out there for microSDs, but in the case of Kingston Vs Sandisk, I would say Kingston.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> There are better choices out there for microSDs, but in the case of Kingston Vs Sandisk, I would say Kingston.


What do you think the Better choices are?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patriot, A-data, Transcend, apparently are pretty good.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 17, 2010)

Sandisk. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's my personal preference. Well I'm not saying Kingston is bad. 



Spoiler









 100 posts in a little over 4 hours WarazX ....


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 17, 2010)

It's sad to say but Kingston is the most faked brand in China, so it was a great brand to my opinion.

Now i prefer A-Data, Samsung (new line) and of course Toshiba.


----------



## Knolly (Apr 17, 2010)

Muchos thanks for the info in this topic...  I've been wanting to get a faster card and google isn't really helpful since if you search something like "fastest MicroSD card" you get pages and pages of useless stores and such.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 18, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> WarazX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


toshiba are good too


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 18, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> toshiba are good too



Well the "good" Kingstons are in fact rebadged Toshiba - despite what many think, Kingston don't make any memory - only market it.


----------



## Lily (Apr 18, 2010)

I would choose Kingston Japan microSD over anything badged by Sandisk. I've had nothing but poor performance, slow read/write and failures from Sandisk media, from SD to microSD to Memory Sticks. They are a manufacturer that I now universally avoid because I have never had a good card from them.

Given a choice in the REAL world, where there are more choices than just Kingston or Sandisk, I'd choose AData/Patriot/OCZ/Transcend cards without even looking in the direction of either Kingston or Sandisk.


----------



## jak larnak (Apr 19, 2010)

Shoptemp sells fake Kingstons from Taïwan (real ones are from Japan).
I just receive mine today along with an AK2i.
No problem with the flashcart (doesn't came pre-flashed for 1.4 tough, not a big deal) but very disapointed about the micro SD.

If you have to order a micro SD, don't do it from Shoptemp.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a Sandisk which is not that bad, a friend of mine had a (prolly fake) Kingston. It took the thing half an hour to transfer a 128MB game.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 19, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> the Kingston 4 and 8GB they are selling right now are class 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's because the class 4 cards are made by Toshiba, and always have. These have a part code on them SD-C0XG on them, with X being the capacity. These SD-C0XG japan cards have always been the Kingston cards which were highly desireable. With a decent card reader, these MicroSD SD-C0XG cards will normally get read speeds of 20MB/s. These cards can be badged Kingston, Toshiba, Dane Elec, Pny, Lexar etc; It's not Kingston or SanDisk, It's Toshiba or SanDisk.

The Kingston class 2 cards aren't made by Toshiba. You've little idea what you are getting from Kinsgton unless you pay close attention as they don't manufacturer their own cards.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 19, 2010)

You are right tk_saturn, there is not that much microSD's  manufacturers.
Sandisk, Toshiba, Samsung are the main. Other are just brand printed on already made microSD.

Concerning those strange Kingston Taïwan, i really wonder if there is a factory in Taïwan.
I remember Sandisk got one a long time ago, but they have moved to China now.
Strange Taiwan cards.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 19, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> You are right tk_saturn, there is not that much microSD's  manufacturers.
> Sandisk, Toshiba, Samsung are the main. Other are just brand printed on already made microSD.



Don't Micron (aka Crucial) still make them too?

Mbmax is right though - only a handful of actual fabricators, the rest are badgers...


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been using class 6 4GB adata micro sd cards for the past 2 years and have yet to have a single problem with any of the 4 I use....the transfer speeds aren't super fast but are around just as fast as my phone's nokia 1GB chip made in japan, plus when I bought them they were dirt cheap at only $7.50 for each card...that was 2 years ago....today I can't find any 4GB microsd for less than $12.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 20, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe so yes, a few other smaller manufacturers, ST, AMD, numonyx, etc are also manufacture flash memory, although I am unsure if any sell consumer products.


----------



## eponie (Apr 21, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> You are right tk_saturn, there is not that much microSD's  manufacturers.
> Sandisk, Toshiba, Samsung are the main. Other are just brand printed on already made microSD.
> 
> Concerning those strange Kingston Taïwan, i really wonder if there is a factory in Taïwan.
> ...



Yes there is a Kingston factory in Taiwan, right next to the college I went to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Worry not. Those Kingston cards from Taiwan are not fake.
http://www.kingston.com/company/manufacturing.asp

Kingston and SanDisk are both good. But for US$20, I would go for Kingston class 4 rather than SanDisk class 2. 

In my personal humble opinion, SanDisk>=Kingston>>Transcend>AData


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 21, 2010)

eponie said:
			
		

> Yes there is a Kingston factory in Taiwan, right next to the college I went to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know about this factory, but this doesn't mean they produce (build ? sorry for my english) microSD cards in this factory (or it's something very new they have not yet announced).
BTW, those Taïwan cards are very slow. if it's really a kingston made, then it's a bad product.

As far as i know, Kingston doesn't produce (build ?) microSD cards, they just print their brand on already made microSD.

So now, who is the real manufacturer of those crappy Taïwan microSD ?

That's what i'm wondering ...


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 21, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> As far as i know, Kingston doesn't produce (build ?) microSD cards, they just print their brand on already made microSD.
> 
> Delete "microSD cards" and substitute "any memory at all" and you're on the money. They do take other peoples' memory and stick it to circuit boards though. Mostly they're badgers and repackagers.
> 
> QUOTE(Mbmax @ Apr 21 2010, 12:43 PM) So now, who is the real manufacturer of those crappy Taïwan microSD ?



It could well be a Toshiba fab plant, but using an different/older process than the Japanese one.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 21, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> it is a shame that toshiba don't generally sell to the public.



Based on a google search lasting almost a second: http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductID=1126439


----------



## playallday (Apr 21, 2010)

Kingston, but it's close.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 21, 2010)

I quite like the new Samsung grey cards. 
(I have only used the grey ones, I don't trust the older black Samsung.)

The plus are class 6 and the standard are class 4. Get them on amazon for reasonable price. The come with a bright green, slightly useless rubber keyring thingy.









Best thing about Samsung grey is you have much less chance of getting a fuken clone.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 21, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> I quite like the new Samsung grey cards.
> (I have only used the grey ones, I don't trust the older black Samsung.)
> 
> The plus are class 6 and the standard are class 4. Get them on amazon for reasonable price. The come with a bright green, slightly useless rubber keyring thingy.
> ...


Looks like a good memory card, how does it benchmark?
Do you have one yourself?


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 21, 2010)

Crystal Diskmark 3.0 says: 15.33MB/s read, 12.02MB/s write (I have one here too - and it seems blisteringly fast compared to the Transcend class 6 it's replacing)


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 21, 2010)

hunnymonster said:
			
		

> Crystal Diskmark 3.0 says: 15.33MB/s read, 12.02MB/s write (I have one here too - and it seems blisteringly fast compared to the Transcend class 6 it's replacing)


Wow, I just tried my plain old 8gb Sandisk, Class 6 with HD Speed, it only did 8.5MBs.

I should buy a new one.

Edit: You benchmarked the Samsung Plus right?


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 21, 2010)

This one is a class 4 non HC Samsung 2gb (used on a R4 original). 

This is the read and write speeds from windows 7 using a movie file.

Write speed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Read speed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess this is ok for a class 4. Seems to be pretty quick on the R4.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 22, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I should buy a new one.
> 
> Edit: You benchmarked the Samsung Plus right?



Yes - part number is MB-MP8G312 from www.play.com


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 22, 2010)

hunnymonster said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no way I'm buying from play.com

They totally fucked up the registration process, I got a 403 error whilst registering.
Now I have account that cannot be accessed, that they will not send a recovery password to, and still send me spam email, with no option to unsubscribe.

It's bullshit, fuck play.com

...Actually, screw that I'll just phone them up and sort it out.
With that Ash Cloud i'd rather buy locally.

Edit: Phoned em, fixed in a matter of minutes, awesome.


----------



## hunnymonster (Apr 22, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> There's no way I'm buying from play.com
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



A decisive man


----------



## Lily (Apr 22, 2010)

jak larnak said:
			
		

> Shoptemp sells fake Kingstons from Taïwan (real ones are from Japan).
> I just receive mine today along with an AK2i.
> No problem with the flashcart (doesn't came pre-flashed for 1.4 tough, not a big deal) but very disapointed about the micro SD.
> 
> If you have to order a micro SD, don't do it from Shoptemp.



I received my Kingston 16GB microSD from ShopTemp, and it is also fake. This needs to be looked into immediately. Anyone else who has received a microSD from ShopTemp, please post whether the card you got was genuine or a knockoff. Thanks!


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 22, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> jak larnak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you identify that it is a fake Kingston?
Is it simply just poor performance or what?

I have a 2gb Kingston coming with my R4DS, I'll let you know how that turns out.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't recommend this one enough...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16820178264

It's done me good.


----------



## Mbmax (Apr 23, 2010)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> I quite like the new Samsung grey cards.
> (I have only used the grey ones, I don't trust the older black Samsung.)
> 
> The plus are class 6 and the standard are class 4. Get them on amazon for reasonable price. The come with a bright green, slightly useless rubber keyring thingy.
> ...


Yeah, samsung microSD are great. This manufacturer has provided microSD memory to Kingston and Transcend for the main brand i know.
Simple to identify if it's samsung made. The  part number is mainly printed on the other side of the microSD and it's mainly made in korea.

OEM part numbers :

MMAGR08GUDCA => 8GB
MMAGR04GUDCA => 4GB
MMAGR02GUDCA => 2GB
MM8GR01GUACA => 1GB

Now they have decided to sell officially under their brand. Great microsd. They should sell that on shoptemp.


----------



## Costello (Apr 23, 2010)

topic closed, discussion goes on here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=222626

thanks


----------

